# 17 Year Old Cat Failing



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

In addition to Oakley and Seger I have 2 cats - Sassy is 17 and Raja is 16 years old. In the past 2 weeks Sassy appears to be weakening. They spends a lot of time down in the family room by the gas fireplace, which is not unusual. Sassy particularly loves the heat. He does make his way upstairs, with minimal difficulty, a few times a day to remind us of meal time and for hugs and treats, and kisses from the dogs  He manages steps easily and can still jump up on the couch etc.
However I have a feeling he is getting weak and DH commented today that there seems to be less food gone at each meal when we pick up the previous meal and put down new food. I weighed him today and he is 10 lbs so I will keep an eye on that now to see if he loses weight. Both of my cats are quite fussy when it comes to food. I am looking for suggestions for some awesome high calorie "treat" type food I could try to entice Sassy with just in case he is losing interest in his "regular" food. He is not fussy on anything fish-based and seems to prefer chicken, liver etc. They love Fancy Feast chicken and liver wet food. Any suggestions welcome!
Thanks everyone!. 
Carol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is always so hard to watch our pets age. I have no advice as my inherited cat has never been a picky eater. (read FAT). I hope you are able to find a way to keep him healthy for as long as possible.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

For some reason, old cats will just stop eating, like they forget to eat. They will usually eat if you bring food to them. I use Hills A/D when I am trying to get some quick calories in. They almost all seem to love the taste. Sometimes a treatment of sub q fluids will perk them up too. Check with your vet. Good luck.


----------



## tye (Apr 26, 2011)

Its hard to watch your pets get older, when my old man cat started to get picky I changed it up on him all the time so he didn't really get bored with his meals. He had to eat 5 times a day and each meal was from a diffrent company. He really liked the gravy as well so I tried things like: 
Sheba ( its very oily and he loved the gravy)
Fancy feast minced
whiska's pouches only the loaf cans were not popular with him at all due to the lack of gravy
meow mix market select
friskies shredded variety very juicy as well
friskies gravy pouches
special kitty pouches at walmart, its kind of a low quality meal but its got alot of juice
proplan canned
sliced 9 lives
meow mix wholesome goodness
meowmix pouches
whiska's treats were the only cookies he would eat
I've found that most cats when they get older like to suck down all the juice and leave the loaf type food and the chunks behind. My cat thrived on this type of diet in his older years. Before this he only ate natural balance canned and dry but at about 15 or 16 he started to be picky and i had to buy more variety of less quality food because natural balance loaf canned didn't hold his intrest anymore. He made it until he was 20, best cat i've ever seen. I hope this helped, good luck


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you for the list. I am in the same situation with an 11 and at least 15 yr old cat. The older cat does just what you said, seems to forget to eat so we take her to the bowl. She is also almost deaf but we have discovered she can still hear if we bang the spoon on the side of her bowl or the can of cat food.
My vet told me to add water to the canned food (for the 11 year old who has chronic kidney failure) and I now add hot water to their food and they like that so much (sometimes even drinking the liquid and leaving the food).


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow than you very much for all the suggestions. At this point I'm not so worried about quality as just getting him to eat so I will definitely sway from my very routine meal plan and mix it up some. I like the gravy idea - I do think he would go for that! This is a great start - any other ideas welcome!
Carol


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

With lots of tears, we had Sassy PTS today at 5pm. Our vet Carla came to our home and it was so peaceful and almost surreal. Sassy has been getting weaker the past few weeks but I was so hoping he would stay with us for my son's visit last week. Sassy is Jeff's cat and it was our hope that he would see him one last time, which he did. Jeff was home from Vancouver for a week and when he left last Wednesday he told me to do whatever I thought was best for Sassy but under no circumstance did he want Sassy to suffer. So on Monday we decided it was time. Sassy was barely able to get out of his bed by the fireplace, but always purred loudly when we appeared and picked him up. He slept on our bed last night and spent the day in the family room with his kitty friend Raja ( who is 16). He had some sedation before being PTS and did not move, meow or anything. He seemed so peaceful. So we are now at the cottage and DH is out in the pouring rain digging a grave for the beautiful coffin he built for Sassy. He will always be close to us as his grave will be under my favorite tree beside our gazebo deck. I do stained glass as a hobby and will make him a fitting stepping stone to place on his special resting place. Thanks to all who gave me suggestions regarding Sassy's diet - you bought me an extra month with my special kitty. RIP Sassy cat.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oakley*

OakleyandSegersMom

Oh, I am so very sorry about your Sassy!
May he rest in peace and my Smooch and Snobear will be greeting him!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry, RIP Sassy


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. 17 years is a good long life for a kitty. My oldest (I have 4) is 15 and the youngest is 9. Kidney disease is very prevalent in senior kitties. I think it's the dry food we feed, personally. I told my husband that when this batch of kitties is gone, I'll only have one and will start him on canned food right away.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry that Sassy left you today. I am here with my 15+ yo Essie and we send hugs to you.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about Sassy. May he RIP.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Here is Sassy  He is now at rest at our cottage right beside our gazebo deck where he will get to enjoy lots of fun and family times with us.
Thanks for the comforting posts.
Carol


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry...I'm so glad your son was able to see him one last time. 
Many hugs to you and your family.
Sleep gently, sweet Sassy.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am glad your son got to say his goodbyes. 

Sleep well sweet Sassy


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a handsome boy he was. I have two tuxedos, one tuxedo wannabe and a black cat. The tuxedos think they're dogs, especially my oldest one.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Sassy.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

fostermom said:


> What a handsome boy he was. I have two tuxedos, one tuxedo wannabe and a black cat. The tuxedos think they're dogs, especially my oldest one.


Too funny fostermom - Sassy definitely loved hanging out with Oakley and Seger and did a great job of keeping them in line. Thanks for the good thoughts.
Carol


----------

